# errori emerge -sync   emerge --sync   AIUTO!

## hypnopotam

ecco il mio problema, qualcuno puo aiutarmi??

uso gentoo 2007.1 stage 1*** Deprecated use of action 'sync', use '--sync' instead

Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "/usr/bin/emerge", line 6428, in <module>

    retval = emerge_main()

  File "/usr/bin/emerge", line 6383, in emerge_main

    action_sync(settings, trees, mtimedb, myopts, myaction)

  File "/usr/bin/emerge", line 4606, in action_sync

    "%a, %d %b %Y %H:%M:%S +0000"))

  File "/usr/lib64/python2.5/_strptime.py", line 14, in <module>

    import locale

  File "/usr/lib64/python2.5/locale.py", line 14, in <module>

    import sys, encodings, encodings.aliases

ImportError: No module named encodingsLast edited by hypnopotam on Mon Sep 03, 2007 1:13 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Si ma che comando lanci per vedere quell'errore?

----------

## hypnopotam

ho sempre fatto 

emerge sync && emerge system && emerge world

sempre tutto bene,non piu ora

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *hypnopotam wrote:*   

> ho sempre fatto 
> 
> emerge sync && emerge system && emerge world

 

Sei sicuro di avere usato le doppie & e non una sola? Prova dare i comandi uno alla volta e vedi se da poblemi

----------

## hypnopotam

si ho sempre dato le doppie &&

se faccio emerge sync mi da l'errore riportato qui sopra

per emerge system e emerge world ottengo

Calculating world dependencies... done!

>>> Auto-cleaning packages...

>>> No outdated packages were found on your system.

----------

## codadilupo

sembrano problemi con python

come ti suggerisce l'errore, comincia con dare emerge --sync in luogo di emerge sync

Coda

----------

## hypnopotam

avevo gia provato con emerge --sync

ma da lo stesso errore

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Posta l'output del comando

```
$ python -v
```

----------

## Scen

Probabilmente si è danneggiato qualcosa.

Prova a reinstallare Portage seguendo questa guida: Riparare manualmente installazioni di portage non funzionanti.

Inoltre

per AGGIORNARE devi passare l'opzione --update ad emerge, ti consiglio insieme a --deep, per cui il comando corretto è

```

emerge --ask --deep --update --verbose world

```

o nella forma abbreviata

```

emerge -aDuv world

```

NON serve dare ogni volta emerge system, in quanto system è già contenuto in world

Penso tu debba leggerti più attentamente le pagine di manuale e la documentazione su Portage (se proprio non ne viene fuori chiedi pure nel forum

Per favore modifica il titolo a questa discussione in qualcosa di più specifico, tipo "errore lanciando emerge --sync" o simili.

----------

## hypnopotam

# installing zipimport hook

import zipimport # builtin

# installed zipimport hook

# /usr/lib64/python2.5/site.pyc matches /usr/lib64/python2.5/site.py

import site # precompiled from /usr/lib64/python2.5/site.pyc

# /usr/lib64/python2.5/os.pyc matches /usr/lib64/python2.5/os.py

import os # precompiled from /usr/lib64/python2.5/os.pyc

import posix # builtin

# /usr/lib64/python2.5/posixpath.pyc matches /usr/lib64/python2.5/posixpath.py

import posixpath # precompiled from /usr/lib64/python2.5/posixpath.pyc

# /usr/lib64/python2.5/stat.pyc matches /usr/lib64/python2.5/stat.py

import stat # precompiled from /usr/lib64/python2.5/stat.pyc

# /usr/lib64/python2.5/UserDict.pyc matches /usr/lib64/python2.5/UserDict.py

import UserDict # precompiled from /usr/lib64/python2.5/UserDict.pyc

# /usr/lib64/python2.5/copy_reg.pyc matches /usr/lib64/python2.5/copy_reg.py

import copy_reg # precompiled from /usr/lib64/python2.5/copy_reg.pyc

# /usr/lib64/python2.5/types.pyc matches /usr/lib64/python2.5/types.py

import types # precompiled from /usr/lib64/python2.5/types.pyc

import _types # builtin

# /usr/lib64/python2.5/warnings.pyc matches /usr/lib64/python2.5/warnings.py

import warnings # precompiled from /usr/lib64/python2.5/warnings.pyc

# /usr/lib64/python2.5/linecache.pyc matches /usr/lib64/python2.5/linecache.py

import linecache # precompiled from /usr/lib64/python2.5/linecache.pyc

Python 2.5.1 (r251:54863, Aug 23 2007, 18:47:44)

[GCC 4.2.0 (Gentoo 4.2.0 p1.4)] on linux2

Type "help", "copyright", "credits" or "license" for more information.

>>>

----------

## Scen

Attendo che è la "D" MAIUSCOLA (la "d" minuscola è l'abbreviazione di  --debug).

Potresti utilizzare il BBCode del forum, per rendere più leggibili i tuoi messaggi? Altrimenti ci roviniamo quel poco di vista che ci rimane  :Razz: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Prova a ricompilare solo python con

```
# emerge -1 python
```

Edit: proprio non importa encodings il tuo python perche' sembrerebbe che non c'e' e non capisco come mai. Non sono afferrato molto con python ma prova a ricompilarlo come detto sopra e poi prova ancora a dare un sync a vedere se va

----------

## hypnopotam

ho riemerso python ma l'errore c'e sempre

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Posta il tuo /etc/make.conf

----------

## hypnopotam

grazieLast edited by hypnopotam on Mon Sep 03, 2007 1:11 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## hypnopotam

prima di spingermi oltre e magari incasinarmi ancora di piu aspetto che torni dalle vacanze colui che mi ha installato gentoo

come avrete capito sono neofita di gentoo e poco esperto di computer in generale

ma sbagliando si impara, e io sono cmq entusiasta di linux gentoo

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *hypnopotam wrote:*   

> prima di spingermi oltre e magari incasinarmi ancora di piu aspetto che torni dalle vacanze colui che mi ha installato gentoo

 

Come preferisci unica nota se risolvi riesuma il thread e spiega come hai/ha fatto grazie  :Very Happy: 

----------

## hypnopotam

certo!

per ora mille grazie per l'aiuto

piu' che altro tra poco devo anche scappare

non ho piu' tempo ora

----------

## Ic3M4n

ehm... ma come mai utilizzi python in testing? ti serve per qualche strano motivo?

----------

## hypnopotam

sinceramente non lo so

non avendo installato io gentoo e non avendo la base delle conoscenze per linux non saprei proprio

la mia esperienza con i computer e breve - 3 anni di cacca blu xp con mille mille errori di sistema,ripristini e per concludere rottura del disco fisso

poi 2 mesi di vecchia mela G4 tanto per vedere,ma troppo preistorico per i miei gusti e utilizzi

Ora da 2 settimane innamorato di gentoo

versione 2007.0 e primo stage

SCUSATE QUINDI LA MIA IGNORANZA  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

